# Using Stainless steel



## Dno (May 13, 2008)

HI just a quick question before i begin making some mangrove roots for my DIY background would using stainless steel wire inside the roots eventually leach out into the tank or would the concrete crack as it shrinks around the wire. The wire is pretty thin its wat i use on the MIG welder at work.

Any help would be great.

Cheers Dno.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

most stainless will rust.its just a matter of when.even encased in foam and concrete there will still be moisture inside.would it take 50yrs to leach out or 5? im not sure anyone knows for sure.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

There are different grades of stainless steel, so someone does know just how long each grade will last in may different conditions including submerged. However, I would use synthetic yarn instead. It can be tied together to form loose braids and then separated into two smaller "roots" or however many you want. It will not rust or degrade. I am talking about the same stuff killifish people use to make "spawning mops".


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

im sure somewhere in the world someone knows,but i doubt they are on this site :lol:


----------



## Dno (May 13, 2008)

Well atm *** got stainless wire in the roots, but once *** finished fibre glassing them i can pull the wire out from the back. here a finished pic of the roots b4 i fibreglass them. and a link to my DIY background http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=174134


















cheers Dno.


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

Looks great!  Are you sure you're going to be able to pull the wire out?


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

I wouldn't worry about it, the amount of rust you'll get from stainless steel is probably equal to the amount of trace elements already in your tap water. Most stainless steels will never rust in fresh water, the problems arise in salt water. You could always use 4043 TIG filler wire, it may be slightly less prone to corrosion in salt water, aluminum in aquaria is usually frowned on though because it can be toxic.


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

Missed this post earlier. For the record, the type of SS is important to know. Carbon is usually the ingredient which rusts. Carbon content varies by grade. For example 316 has a max of .08% while 316*L* has .03%. (L = Low carbon) 316L is used in medical devices and of the two, is the most likely not to rust. It is also important to properly treat the material. If any heat (welding etc...) or any abrasives are used on the surfaces, passivation with some form of acid (usually citric or nitric) will need to be done. This, basically, will help remove any surface carbon & greatly decrease the chance of any rust occurring.

Sounds like you haven't welded your parts together (or you wouldn't be able to pull them out?) so I wouldn't be overly concerned with leaving them in. I have 316L hardware in many of my tanks. Fully exposed. No rust issues. I use 5/16" nuts and 1/4" acorn nuts on the bottoms of many of my fake plants for anchors. Still look like new.

Mod edit: removed picture because it has nothing do do with the thread.

Look forward to seeing the completed project :thumb:


----------



## Dno (May 13, 2008)

cheers with the advice, hey wats that fish above, i'd love to have a few of those.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

looks like an afra to me.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1675


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

Yeah, Cyno. afra from Nkhata Bay. I was trying to show a pic of the SS nuts used to anchor the plants--but our fish is really what its all about isn't it :lol:

edit: moderators thought the pic was useless & pulled it.


----------

